# A short write up on how to do the strobe mod on superduty tow mirrors



## rb8484

Fist, get a LED flasher, and at 4 relays. Get a spool of wire. You have to take your door panels off to get to the wires for the mirrors. Wire up your flasher to a switch. After you take the door panels off, test the wires and find the one for the parking light and the one for the turn signal. You need a relay for each light, one for each turn signal, and one for each parking light in the mirrors. I put the relays right in my door panel.

Wire the relays as follows:

Run the power "or feed" from the truck's harness to the normally closed pin 87a (where you cut the wire for the light in the mirror, it will be the hot side of the wire.)

pin 30 will run back to the light and work normally when the relay's coil is NOT energized

pin 87 will have a lead from an LED flasher running to it. (one of the channels from the flasher)

pin 85 is ground

pin 86 it your switched 12v (from the switch you install to run the lights)
The 12v switched power will also be used to turn on the LED flasher

Hope this makes some scene!






Same can be done to a 3rd brake light/cargo light


----------



## gtmustang00

4 5 prong relays and one flasher? What flasher did you use?


----------



## rb8484

gtmustang00;1149436 said:


> 4 5 prong relays and one flasher? What flasher did you use?


Correct!! I think I used a showme led flasher......http://cgi.ebay.com/SHO-ME-LED-FLAS...818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4154ac3f72

One just like this


----------



## gtmustang00

Where did you mount the flasher?


----------



## rb8484

gtmustang00;1149530 said:


> Where did you mount the flasher?


I mounted it right next to my strobe power supply under my back seat. It was a central location since my 3rd brake light is also running off the same flasher


----------



## gtmustang00

That led flasher is only for 2 lights not 4. Unless you wired 2 leds to left output and 2 leds to right output.


----------



## rb8484

gtmustang00;1149560 said:


> That led flasher is only for 2 lights not 4. Unless you wired 2 leds to left output and 2 leds to right output.


You got it! My grill lights are also ran off that same flasher. They are all synced that way. So I actually have 3 lights wired off one output of the flasher


----------



## gtmustang00

rb8484;1149570 said:


> You got it! My grill lights are also ran off that same flasher. They are all synced that way. So I actually have 3 lights wired off one output of the flasher


Alright had me worried for a minute, now i know how i'm going to do it, pass upper led to drivers side lower led. drivers side upper led to pass lower led. Got it all figured out now, getting supplies today. What gauge wire?


----------



## rb8484

gtmustang00;1149574 said:


> Alright had me worried for a minute, now i know how i'm going to do it, pass upper led to drivers side lower led. drivers side upper led to pass lower led. Got it all figured out now, getting supplies today. What gauge wire?


I used 14 gauge, but that is what I had on hand. I would go with 16


----------



## AG09

Nice write up. Thank you! I will defintely be doing this install once Im back on my feet.


----------



## swtiih

thanks for all the info


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Thank you very much


----------



## gtmustang00

30 or 40 amp relays?


----------



## rb8484

gtmustang00;1150105 said:


> 30 or 40 amp relays?


Either will work just fine. There is very little draw since they are LED's


----------



## jpar247

I'm gonna do this mod for sure. I have an 08, who do you recommend for the LED replacement bulbs?


----------



## swtiih

rb8484;1149570 said:


> You got it! My grill lights are also ran off that same flasher. They are all synced that way. So I actually have 3 lights wired off one output of the flasher


How many hours would you say this takes to do? I am skilled mechanically and electrically


----------



## rb8484

jpar247;1150144 said:


> I'm gonna do this mod for sure. I have an 08, who do you recommend for the LED replacement bulbs?


I am not sure on that, just find out what size bulb are in the 08 lights and just get a replacement bulb that is led.


----------



## rb8484

swtiih;1150150 said:


> How many hours would you say this takes to do? I am skilled mechanically and electrically


It just all depends, it took me around 1.5 hours start to finish.


----------



## grec-o-face

I did this mod a while back. It's really simple. I also have modded my RECON 3rd brake light AND cab lights (running LEDs of course). I'm running two flashers though; one for front mounted LEDs and one for rear mounted LEDs. 
If you wanted everything on one switch you could do that too.

LEDs draw VERY LITTLE current so with a QUALITY flasher (I'm using a NOVA flasher) you can power MANY LEDs.

My front flasher powers 5 roof LEDs and 4 mirror LEDs. (I plan to add two more - maybe grill mounted)
My rear flasher powers 3 cargo/brake LEDs and 4 bumper mounted LEDs.

Great write up RB!! Glad you got it all wired!


----------



## rb8484

grec-o-face;1152282 said:


> I did this mod a while back. It's really simple. I also have modded my RECON 3rd brake light AND cab lights (running LEDs of course). I'm running two flashers though; one for front mounted LEDs and one for rear mounted LEDs.
> If you wanted everything on one switch you could do that too.
> 
> LEDs draw VERY LITTLE current so with a QUALITY flasher (I'm using a NOVA flasher) you can power MANY LEDs.
> 
> My front flasher powers 5 roof LEDs and 4 mirror LEDs. (I plan to add two more - maybe grill mounted)
> My rear flasher powers 3 cargo/brake LEDs and 4 bumper mounted LEDs.
> 
> Great write up RB!! Glad you got it all wired!


Thanks! Couldnt have done it without a little help from you! 
I have my 3rd brake light, mirrors, and my grill lights all running on one flasher and one switch


----------



## Dissociative

this is really cool...way to go GREC o FACE for being the original creator of this mod....


----------



## grec-o-face

Dissociative;1154213 said:


> this is really cool...way to go GREC o FACE for being the original creator of this mod....


Thanks Homie!
I first modded my RECON 3rd brake. Then I thought about the mirrors. I'm very happy with the outcome!


----------



## big.blue05

rb8484;1149409 said:


> Fist, get a LED flasher, and at 4 relays. Get a spool of wire. You have to take your door panels off to get to the wires for the mirrors. Wire up your flasher to a switch. After you take the door panels off, test the wires and find the one for the parking light and the one for the turn signal. You need a relay for each light, one for each turn signal, and one for each parking light in the mirrors. I put the relays right in my door panel.
> 
> Wire the relays as follows:
> 
> Run the power "or feed" from the truck's harness to the normally closed pin 87a (where you cut the wire for the light in the mirror, it will be the hot side of the wire.)
> 
> pin 30 will run back to the light and work normally when the relay's coil is NOT energized
> 
> pin 87 will have a lead from an LED flasher running to it. (one of the channels from the flasher)
> 
> pin 85 is ground
> 
> pin 86 it your switched 12v (from the switch you install to run the lights)
> The 12v switched power will also be used to turn on the LED flasher
> 
> Hope this makes some scene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same can be done to a 3rd brake light/cargo light


ok just a few questions about installation, I have a 2005 f250 with the lighted mirrors and am planning on doing this but if I do it ive been hearing that I wont be able to have running lights is that true? And when I wire pin 86 does that come from the switch that goes to the flasher also? Sorry just a lil confused, other than that it seems pretty straight foreward thanks


----------



## rb8484

Yes, you will be able to still have your lighted mirrors. The turn signals will also still work. I am away from home, so I can't remember for sure on pi. 86. I'm sure someone will chime in on that, if no one does, I will be home later on Sunday and and check it out. Plus its easier for me to type one the computer than my phone!


----------



## big.blue05

rb8484;1308498 said:


> Yes, you will be able to still have your lighted mirrors. The turn signals will also still work. I am away from home, so I can't remember for sure on pi. 86. I'm sure someone will chime in on that, if no one does, I will be home later on Sunday and and check it out. Plus its easier for me to type one the computer than my phone!


Haha ok ya Im on my phone also, but ya I wont do it until probably wednesday. Im probably gonna do my cab running lights also, theres a company that sells em but I already have the led ones I guess I can just hook up a flasher with patterns to those


----------



## grec-o-face

big.blue05;1308952 said:


> Haha ok ya Im on my phone also, but ya I wont do it until probably wednesday. Im probably gonna do my cab running lights also, theres a company that sells em but I already have the led ones I guess I can just hook up a flasher with patterns to those


You sure can. I have my mirrors, roof lights and cargo/3rd brake all done like this.


----------



## maxslights

I understand all the wiring except for one issue and I will show the way I'm understanding it:
87A-Power in from RED wire for running light(colors are from connector to mirror on my 04 F250)
30-Runs back to RED mirror wire
87-Here's the issue, does this wire come from the switched power or from one of the flasher's outputs?
85-ground
86-power from switch


----------



## 7Doc

maxslights;1310241 said:


> I understand all the wiring except for one issue and I will show the way I'm understanding it:
> 87A-Power in from RED wire for running light(colors are from connector to mirror on my 04 F250)
> 30-Runs back to RED mirror wire
> 87-Here's the issue, does this wire come from the switched power or from one of the flasher's outputs?
> 85-ground
> 86-power from switch


Great question.I am planning on tackling this project today but was very let down with how much actual information is here. I'll report back.


----------



## 7Doc

87 goes to your LED flasher control


----------



## 04fivefour

I know I am new here and this is an old thread but does somebody have a schematic or wiring diagram or the relay and flasher inputs and outputs. I'm trying to draw it and i keep confusing myself lol


----------



## maxslights

I will try to get the colors when I get home. I have my relays under the window/lock switches in the odor. That was the easiest place or me to put them. I will also try to draw a picture.


----------



## 04fivefour

I really appreciate it. I also have leds in my cab lights and my reverse lights does the same principal work with these as well? I already have hide aways in the corners but more can't hurt.










This is how my cab light are currently wired(I have an excursion so these are recon after market) but would i need to run a relay for every light? I would like the middle and out side two to be on the same flash and the other two together. Any help is greatly appreciated. I know this topic has been beat like a dead horse but I like drawing since I'm a visual learner


----------



## maxslights

04fivefour;1566364 said:


> I really appreciate it. I also have leds in my cab lights and my reverse lights does the same principal work with these as well? I already have hide aways in the corners but more can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how my cab light are currently wired(I have an excursion so these are recon after market) but would i need to run a relay for every light? I would like the middle and out side two to be on the same flash and the other two together. Any help is greatly appreciated. I know this topic has been beat like a dead horse but I like drawing since I'm a visual learner


I have my cab lights set up the way ou want yours set up.

You do not need a relay for each light, you need 2 relays though. One for the middle and outside two, and one for the other 2. You need to be sure to get the wires in the correct spot on the 5 pin relays as stated above. It is similar for the cab lights and the mirror lights. I'll post pics in about 10 minutes.


----------



## maxslights

Here are the relays. Follow the pin out stated In an above post.
In the first picture you see that there are two relays. These are for the turn signal, and then the running light in the mirror. These thin red wires (left/bottom relay) are power in from the vehicle, and then out to the mirror. This is after the connector running to the mirror. The green wire is ground, the yellow wire is the strobe signal from my strobe box, and the thicker red wire is switched power. The switched power is the same power wire used to turn on the strobe box.

You just wire the other relay the same way but with the WHITE wire on the mirror harness.


----------



## maxslights

Hope this helps clarify wiring. Here's is my quick write up.


----------



## 04fivefour

coud you use a larger Led controller led a 12 channel one so i could run them all on one switch?


----------



## maxslights

Now most led strobe boxes are 2 output, but yes you could. It just depends upon how much wire you want to run. I personally have one that runs the mirrors, grill, and can lights all together; another box for the toolbox strobes; and a xenon strobe box for the headlights/tail lights.


----------



## 04fivefour

http://www.sirennet.com/soetffc12led.html

I was thinking about something such as this?


----------



## maxslights

Yes that would work, but BE SURE THAT UNIT DOES NOT STROBE THE NEGATIVE LINE. Some strobe boxes, when powered on, send constant positive power, but strobe the negative line. These units will NOT work with standard vehicles. All you would have to wire is the positive line. I don't believe you need to worry about running a wire for negative or whatever the 3rd output for each connector is.


----------



## 04fivefour

awesome, this will give the ability to add more light heads if need be and control them all on one switch. and i can mount it next to my strobe control box.


----------

